# cairo to capetown by 4 x 4



## jacko84 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,
after a little moroccan side adventure on our trip to europe a friend and i have made a spur of the moment decision to drive from cairo to capetown in a couple of weeks time. 
the plan is to buy a 4 x4 (not too expensive) in cairo and then resell it in capeown.
Anywho if anyone can give us any information or tips they would be greatly appreciated, we particularly need info on whether or not it is actually possible to do what we are suggesting? can we buy a car in cairo and resell it in capetown, is there stuff we need to know about registration, crossing borders etc. we don´t want to arrive in capetown with a car we can´t sell and lose our money.
thanks everyone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jacko84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> after a little moroccan side adventure on our trip to europe a friend and i have made a spur of the moment decision to drive from cairo to capetown in a couple of weeks time.
> the plan is to buy a 4 x4 (not too expensive) in cairo and then resell it in capeown.
> Anywho if anyone can give us any information or tips they would be greatly appreciated, we particularly need info on whether or not it is actually possible to do what we are suggesting? can we buy a car in cairo and resell it in capetown, is there stuff we need to know about registration, crossing borders etc. we don´t want to arrive in capetown with a car we can´t sell and lose our money.
> thanks everyone



Hi and Welcome Jacko

Did Michael Palin not do this trip? Or was it by train? This trip rings a bell but the old memory cells are not so sharp nowadays.
Unless anyone else has done the journey then I would think it would be difficult to advise you and the only suggestion I could make is to post in the South Africa room about selling a car on, you will not find a car here that is not too expensive, second hand cars here hold their value. 
Borders etc... best to contact the embassies of those countries
Are you up to date with all your jabs?
What about Malaria tablets? 
I would think a great adventure like this would takes months of organisation as the logistics will be a nightmare, bear in mind in a couple of weeks we will be in the holy month or Ramadan.
Good luck on your adventure and I admire your spirit.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

wow - sounds like a huge adventure - but I agree I want to do my homework first.

Car reliability is crucial IMHO - I wouldn't fancy breaking down in deepest darkest Africa.
Buying a car then going for it is a little risky . . . 4x4 are expensive and difficult to come by. You would need a proper 4x4 not a SUV. Land Cruiser, Mitsi, Land Rover etc. . . .

Maybe a stupid question but are you doing it to get to SA or for the fun ???:confused2:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Do your home work- buying a 4x4 in Egypt will be very expensive-Cars are taxed to the hilt here.
Consider buying a car else where & driving through.
It will be very beurocratic (cannot spell tonight) Consider 4x4 from UAE where there are thousands going dirt cheap(however you have to be resident to buy one!!!!) and transit through. I think buying in Egypt will be too expensive. You pay top dollar for Sh1te.
You are going to have to do a lot of homework, very best of luck it will not be simple. The burocrats(getting worse) have taken the fun out of the world.
regards
Kev


----------



## femalegounie (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Jacko,

the brother of a friend (German) made this trip about two years ago, but they brought their car in from Europe by ferry. 

Knowing the maintenance of cars here in Egypt (living here for about 10 years), I would highly recommend NOT to buy a used car! If you really need to buy it in Egypt, go for a new one - even if it's more expensive - and have a specialist checking it before you leave.

But I admit: it must be a great and interesting trip! Good luck and have a lot of fun!

Female Gounie


----------

